
Red Digital Cinema Announces Holographic Media Machine - drecoe
http://www.red.com/hydrogen
======
protomyth
a follow-up note
[http://www.reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?159552-HYDROGEN-...](http://www.reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?159552-HYDROGEN-
added-color)

 _The Holographic Display._

 _It is incredible. It is multi-view (4-view) as compared to stereo 3D
(2-view). Watching shocked faces light up when people see it is really
motivating. There is no good way to describe it until you see it. Hopefully we
will get some skeptics eyes on it soon… then they can tell you._

 _Our display is technology you haven’t seen before. It is not lenticular,
which is inferior tech in every way, has been tried many times before and
failed for good reason. (see Amazon 3D Fire, LG Optimus, etc). Lenticular
display dramatically lowers resolution, cannot be turned off for standard 2D
content, only works in one direction (usually landscape), has color crosstalk…
to name just a few issues. My bet is that other “big” companies will try to
re-package lenticular 3D displays with eye-tracking in response to our
program. Don’t fall for it._

and the original forum post and thread:
[http://www.reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?159541-HYDROGEN](http://www.reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?159541-HYDROGEN)

~~~
kimburgess
Super interested to hear more details on the display tech. Although they
specifically state 'not lenticular', providing a '4 way view' still seems to
indicate some form of lens setup. There's a few microlens array based displays
which, while definitely much better that an old school lenticular strips, are
not great for detail.

------
jbmorgado
Yeah, I'm going on a limb here and claim this is nothing but putting a bunch
of buzz words in the name of some PR stunt.

You can be sure there is nothing _Holographic_ about this display at least,
which makes me doubt all the other big words they trow around in the text:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holography)

------
RikNieu
Yeah no, we're gonna needs some vids of this.

------
ilaksh
This is just an ad for an overpriced smartphone that comes with an app that
rotates a 3d scene according to the device orientation sensor readings (like
the Amazon devices that cost much less). 949 area code -- why are so many
scammers in Orange County?

~~~
JDazzle
While I'd like more info on what exactly the device does and perhaps see a
demo, Red is not a scammer.

They are an industry leader in digital cameras of which are used to film many
major movies ([http://www.red.com/shot-on-red](http://www.red.com/shot-on-
red))

~~~
fenwick67
I'm no expert, but just because it's used by professionals doesn't mean it's
not a vanity brand. See Monster Cables and Beats by Dre.

~~~
lobf
It's losing some popularity now that companies like Arri are making better
cameras, but that's been an industry leader for years... Any DP would be
insulted by the accusation that RED is a "vanity brand."

~~~
JDazzle
As someone not in the industry, this is incredibly interesting to learn.

I only learned about RED after all the hype with their first digital cameras
(that all the studios were helping to hype)

~~~
lobf
Yeah, their cameras have had some of the best technical specs in the entire
marketplace for years. You can shoot at a wide variety of frame rates, and
resolutions, it can shoot raw, or at a very high color space.

When it comes to cinematographers, the best tool is what they use. There's no
choosing a camera because you look cool next to it...

Now there are cameras that have all or most of the features of RED, but more
elegantly designed. The RED is kind of like a small PC that you can mount a
lens to.

